# Double Barrel Pistol.



## MA-Caver (May 14, 2012)

Dunno about you but I think this defines the word awesome in the realm of handguns. Double taps not necessary with this gun.  
http://www.arsenalfirearms.com/products/af-2011-a1-double-barrel-pistol


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 14, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## mmartist (May 28, 2012)

MA-Caver said:


> Dunno about you but I think this defines the  word awesome in the realm of handguns. Double taps not necessary with  this gun.
> http://www.arsenalfirearms.com/products/af-2011-a1-double-barrel-pistol


It is awesome! I just wonder how acurate it will be ? But overall it is marvelous.


----------

